# Whats your Favorite SQ song?



## bobc04 (Mar 31, 2009)

I've been liking Chlara- Stuck on You


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

i have many favorites, but this one i discovered with an old friend that i built a car for.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xN1mfwY7gsQ


----------



## Aldaa (Feb 25, 2015)

These are my favorites... I don't have just one 
































It's okay if you don't like them


----------



## Tiago729 (May 24, 2015)

My favorite SQ albums:

Martin Scorcese Presents The Blues: Keb' Mo' - Keb' Mo'
Careful Confessions - Sara Bareilles
Barton Hollow - The Civil Wars
Rumours - Fleetwood Mac
Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Chris Jones - Long after you're gone

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D-h6MoF7HLA


For vocals: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FkBtVtMzhyI


----------



## audiorailroad (Mar 6, 2007)

Sludge factory Alice in chains unplugged

I demo my ride with this song because I like showing people that subs shouldn't blend bass guitar and kickdrums together.


----------



## wheelieking71 (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

Mobile fidelity version of muddy waters' folk singer


----------



## ssclassa60 (Jan 28, 2013)

INXS - Need You Tonight
the splash hits around 1:00 are pretty wicked

Lately I've also been using Morphine - Buena as a reference track


----------



## tommygjunior (Nov 10, 2015)

Always enjoyed Dave Matthews. Thought his stuff was always super high quality.
Lie in our Graves, Ants Marching, #41 are some that cover a broad range.


----------



## ssclassa60 (Jan 28, 2013)

tommygjunior said:


> Always enjoyed Dave Matthews. Thought his stuff was always super high quality.
> Lie in our Graves, Ants Marching, #41 are some that cover a broad range.



Under the Table... Was a very well produced album. Came out right after my first good system was put together


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

I'm old school, so....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=udRQLPy35v8

For jamming...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cvfoyXfcwVU

Component speakers workout...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_fx3DIkcwL8

Chills....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wXh5JprKqiU


----------



## kmagyar (Jan 8, 2015)

Zeppelin, No quarter at close to 4:00


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

I'm a product of the 80's... here's a few songs that sound exceptional on my system:

Axel Foley Theme Song - Harold Faltermeyer
Follow Your Daughter Home - The Guess Who
Wild Wild West - Will Smith
So Far Away - Dire Straits
Avalon - Roxy Music
Thriller - Michael Jackson
Day By Day - Doug and the Slugs
Bloody Well Right - Supertramp
I Do - J.Geils Band
Don't You Want Me - Human League
Eyes Of A Stranger - The Payolas
Shake It Up - The Cars
Listen To The Music - Doobie Brothers
Want To Want Me - Jason Derulo


----------



## CUAviator (Dec 7, 2015)

Shots Go Off - Cypress Hill
Rock Me Amadeus - Falco
Ghostbusters - Ray Parker Jr (I know. I was blown away by how rich and deep the music really was when I just sat and listened to it)


----------



## CUAviator (Dec 7, 2015)

Also

Damage I've Done - The Heads
Danger Zone - Kenny Loggins
Uprising - Muse
Eye Of The Beholder - Metallica
Opticon - Orgy
Bangarang - Skrillex


----------



## eatdrawbloom (Dec 19, 2015)

Anything KillSonik?

https://youtu.be/aDVR8Em-B_s

https://youtu.be/HMSAzplD1mI

https://youtu.be/5zuQlbb3ZXs


----------



## My98RT10 (Dec 25, 2014)

Some songs I typically use for testing, more from the Jazz, Funk & Soul department...

GRP Live in Session - Reverend Lee
Billy Cobham - Warning
Santa Fe & The Fat City Horn - Love Jungle
Chaka Khan - Pack'd my bags/You got the love


----------



## jbb2388 (Nov 20, 2015)

kmagyar said:


> Zeppelin, No quarter at close to 4:00


Yes but the live version on TSRTS


----------



## norurb (Jun 28, 2013)

Depeche Mode - Personal Jesus (Pump mix)


----------

